# JD 1025 R error code



## hokahay (7 mo ago)

2021 JD 1025R error code 523591-14
The dealer ID it as a code for something my Tractor does not have.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!
From what I gather from looking around, it has something to do with the sensor determining if the tractor is in forward or reverse.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Your computer thinks the wires are swapped on the forward/reverse pedal. Most likely, this is due to pinched or damaged wire in harness from fwd/rev pedal all the way back to the instrument panel. 



Is your tractor still under warranty?


----------

